# Vintage Brown & Sharpe No.2 dividing head



## huberpat (Mar 29, 2019)

I picked this unit up sitting for sale in someone's front yard about 8 years ago.  The tilt feature was stuck but it was in otherwise in good shape.  I finally got around to disassembling and cleaning it.  Turned out pretty good and everything turns super smooth.  It is missing the #2 index plate, the quick index plate, and the handle for the gear that locks the pin in the quick index plate.  I will eventually make the handle and the quick index plate.  This was a fun project.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2019)

I have an extra quick index plate.


----------



## huberpat (Mar 29, 2019)

Would you be willing to sell it?  If so, price with shipping to ZIP 48640 please.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## benmychree (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes, will sell it, will LYK soon on details.
John


----------



## benmychree (Mar 30, 2019)

Here are  pictures of the dividing plate (both sides).  I'd like to get $40, shipping included.  I thought I might have the handle too, but could not find any other parts, which I did have at one time,  I had to buy an extra dividing head to repair one damaged in shipping.  I also have some laser cut parts for rotary milling with the dividing head, it fits over the existing crank and gives increased leverage; I saw a picture of one in B&S book on screw machines, used for milling of cams. I have never seen one in any B&S catalog;  I'd sell one without the crank handle for $10, I would combine shipping.


----------



## huberpat (Mar 31, 2019)

$40 sounds perfectly fair to me.  I don’t think I need the laser cut handle, just the index plate.    How would you like me to pay?  I can do PayPal if that works for you.
Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## benmychree (Mar 31, 2019)

huberpat said:


> $40 sounds perfectly fair to me.  I don’t think I need the laser cut handle, just the index plate.    How would you like me to pay?  I can do PayPal if that works for you.
> Thanks,
> Patrick


Yes, PayPal is fine; to york@napanet.net


----------



## huberpat (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks, the payment has been sent!


----------



## benmychree (Mar 31, 2019)

Payment received, will likely ship tomorrow.
John


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2019)

USPS tracking  9405 5036 9930 0464 7383 71


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice , I'd love to find one affordable .


----------



## huberpat (May 3, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, but thanks again for the index plate.  It is in excellent shape.


----------



## benmychree (May 3, 2019)

Glad that it could go to a good home!


----------

